# Spencer tape question



## sILlogger (Feb 9, 2009)

i got a 50' spencer tape a year or so ago. well i broke the tape on it and i replaced it...that was A TRUE PITA!!(i didn't know what i was doing)...my question is how do i increase the tension? (i still don't know what i'm doing)


----------



## Burvol (Feb 9, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> i got a 50' spencer tape a year or so ago. well i broke the tape on it and i replaced it...that was A TRUE PITA!!(i didn't know what i was doing)...my question is how do i increase the tension? (i still don't know what i'm doing)



Be careful, the new 50footers are not like the old ones, they have a weaker spring and pawl to break. Just loosen the screws on the side that have the picture of the logger, and tighten a turn at a time by winding the blue portion of the tape clockwise. Test and re-tighten the perimeter screws, test again. I broke a newer one this fall trying to tighten it too much. It had a hard spring in it. My other new one takes forever to wind up, go figure . 

Not as strong as the old ones, but they are lighter.

Also, you should go with the electricians tape on the first 5 inches of your tape. It will keep the end from getting sucked up and twisted around wrong. Start just below your nail, and give it some really nice tight wraps down to 5 inches. Some guys go more or less, I like 5 just fine.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 9, 2009)

I've found it helpful in this wet climate to drill a tiny hole in the spring housing so I can shoot in some Blaster TDL dry lube. It resists water pretty well but still only lasts three days or so when things are sopping wet. If a tape has gotten full of water then I let it dry and shoot in some aerosol brake cleaner, blow it out and then lube it.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Feb 9, 2009)

Jesse, I really like Caleb, but we can't give away our secrets over on the left coast. It is funny watching guys fumble with tapes and fillers. Don't know how many sore jaws and stomach I have gotten from watching guys try to fix tapes.
I will tell you Caleb, that I am teasing and that soaking them in diesel helps with the insides. Anyway do what Burvol said.
I use electricans tape to 9 inches.


----------



## slowp (Feb 9, 2009)

Tighten it too much, and it won't unwind all the way to 50' if you want it to.
Don't drop it on concrete either, that affects the rewind. How do I know this?  I did it and my tape will never win a tape race. I used pink duck tape to tape the end of mine. That way, I can find it. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 9, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Jesse, I really like Caleb, but we can't give away our secrets over on the left coast. It is funny watching guys fumble with tapes and fillers. Don't know how many sore jaws and stomach I have gotten from watching guys try to fix tapes.
> I will tell you Caleb, that I am teasing and that soaking them in diesel helps with the insides. Anyway do what Burvol said.
> I use electricans tape to 9 inches.



well...i can tell you this.......you should have seen me replace this tape...WOW!! i had the whole thing apart...i didn't know what i was doing...i guess you could just loosen the one side, take the tension off.. pull the take out, install new and re-apply tension?

btw...i've got the tension where i want it and i'm applying tape...you guys are great!!

o yea....and you really gotta hold on to that one side when u loosen those screws!!


----------



## slowp (Feb 9, 2009)

I take it you didn't lose the tiny little screw that holds the end of the tape on? A magnetic screwdriver is very handy. Another How Do I Know This.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 9, 2009)

Can you even get fillers for the older Spencer 50'er? Seems to me I called Baileys, and the gal didn't know?


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 9, 2009)

i got this one from madsens.....and i got the tri flow lube that they sell...i guess it is good stuff.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 9, 2009)

You had the *entire* thing apart? And got it back together again and working?  I've seen a couple of guys get pretty good distance throwing the handful of parts that used to be their tape.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 9, 2009)

Gologit said:


> You had the *entire* thing apart? And got it back together again and working?  I've seen a couple of guys get pretty good distance throwing the handful of parts that used to be their tape.



o yea....spring out and all.....it was fun.....then again ive had to rewind several chainsaw recoils....so ive got some practice with those pesky little springs


----------



## slowp (Feb 9, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> o yea....spring out and all.....it was fun.....then again ive had to rewind several chainsaw recoils....so ive got some practice with those pesky little springs



You should win a prize. I had the good fortune to be taught how to reload a tape in it, and the warning about The Spring Of Doom that will fly out. Now, were you out in the woods doing this? That would be worth even more points.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 9, 2009)

slowp said:


> You should win a prize. I had the good fortune to be taught how to reload a tape in it, and the warning about The Spring Of Doom that will fly out. Now, were you out in the woods doing this? That would be worth even more points.



nope...at home on the workbench. ive done saw recoils on the tailgate tho.


----------



## John Ellison (Feb 9, 2009)

The easiest way that I have found to load a new refill is to, take the black or masking tape off of the new one and unwind about two feet or so of it, then put it back in the small tight fitting ziplock bag it came in or put it in your shirt pocket with the end sticking out. Dont lose control of it, should still be the way it came except for the two feet sticking out of your pocket.
Pull the rest of the old filler off, put your finger inside and hold tension on the spool,carb screw driver will loosen the screw holding the end of the tape. Remove old filler, stick on new end then with one hand over shirt pocket (so tape doesnt escape) slowly release the tape spool. It will not wind all of the way and you will have to rewind the tension.
I like the black tape on the last 5 or 6 in. too. That is where most of the wear is.

Also, just loosen the screw that holds the end of the filler, dont take it out.


----------



## joesawer (Feb 9, 2009)

Also, just loosen the screw that holds the end of the filler, dont take it out.[/QUOTE]


Yeah Slowp don't take the scew all the way out. Two turns is plenty.
Does anybody still have a Flasher tape?
I had one but it walked out of my tool box. Some days I miss it especially when bucking longer logs. But I don't miss the nail whacking me or the tape wrapping me up if I lost my grip as it was coming in.


----------



## M.R. (Feb 10, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> i got this one from madsens.....and i got the tri flow lube that they sell...i guess it is good stuff.




Any of you fellows ever use/try - An automotive wax like the Turtle hard shell on these tapes?


----------



## slowp (Feb 10, 2009)

M.R. said:


> Any of you fellows ever use/try - An automotive wax like the Turtle hard shell on these tapes?



Never thought of that. It might increase speed for tape racing. I've used jungle juice to clean them, then went to WD40 because it takes the pitch off also. That's it. Mine is slow due to the dent in the reel.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 10, 2009)

slowp said:


> Never thought of that. It might increase speed for tape racing. I've used jungle juice to clean them, then went to WD40 because it takes the pitch off also. That's it. Mine is slow due to the dent in the reel.



Tape races? You people have waaaaaay too much spare time.


----------



## Bushler (Feb 10, 2009)

Use a 75' Spencer tape box with a 50' tape and wind the spring tight. Run in the Modified class for tape races.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 10, 2009)

Bushler said:


> Use a 75' Spencer tape box with a 50' tape and wind the spring tight. Run in the Modified class for tape races.



i see an injury about to occur if that thing has a nail on it!


----------



## Burvol (Feb 10, 2009)

Bushler said:


> Use a 75' Spencer tape box with a 50' tape and wind the spring tight. Run in the Modified class for tape races.



That's what I alwasys ran until this past December's -5 below killed my tape. It was from circca 1982-84 I believe. Good tape, strong and reliable. I liked a 75 with the guts of a 50, they roll up smooth.


----------



## slowp (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll have to see if they still make the 100 footers. I have a 75 but because of the dent:bang:it only goes out to 60 something. How fast would a 50 in a 100 be, I wonder......hmmmmmm. Is tape racing to be and event at the GTG?

And yes, you have to have the nail on the end to be authentic. It is part of the challenge. Takes skill and courage. Maybe a few bandaids.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 10, 2009)

slowp said:


> And yes, you have to have the nail on the end to be authentic. It is part of the challenge. Takes skill and courage. Maybe a few bandaids.




I have a few nicks and cuts on my arms, hands, and fingers from the nail bouncing off my skin.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 10, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Also, you should go with the electricians tape on the first 5 inches of your tape. It will keep the end from getting sucked up and twisted around wrong. Start just below your nail, and give it some really nice tight wraps down to 5 inches. Some guys go more or less, I like 5 just fine.



Along with the taped up end, another trick is to put one wrap of electritian's tape around it at your most comon measurement's. 8'6", 10'6", 12'6" etc., mine's marked out to 41'. Keep's me from having to think too much.

Andy


----------



## John Ellison (Feb 10, 2009)

I like the way the black tape keeps the nail ready to go and you don't have to fiddle with it when you go to grab it.


----------



## 371groundie (Feb 10, 2009)

do you guys use the baileys nail (or a cheap knock off)? or somthing else on the end of your tape? i havent had good luck with the baileys nail, so far i have liked the quick release hook they have, but everywhere ive been is outa stock.


----------



## slowp (Feb 10, 2009)

371groundie said:


> do you guys use the baileys nail (or a cheap knock off)? or somthing else on the end of your tape? i havent had good luck with the baileys nail, so far i have liked the quick release hook they have, but everywhere ive been is outa stock.



Horseshoe nails. For us timber cruisers, we like a nice bend in the nail so the tape stays hooked to the standing tree. 

I don't use a laser, yet.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 10, 2009)

slowp said:


> Horseshoe nails. For us timber cruisers, we like a nice bend in the nail so the tape stays hooked to the standing tree.
> 
> I don't use a laser, yet.



Yep, horseshoe nails for me. 
I tried one of the quick release things, but I couldn't get used to re-setting it after every time I pulled the tape out of the log. 

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Feb 10, 2009)

redprospector said:


> Yep, horseshoe nails for me.
> I tried one of the quick release things, but I couldn't get used to re-setting it after every time I pulled the tape out of the log.
> 
> Andy



Yup...same here.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 10, 2009)

I like my nail to be free, start the tape just below it where it bends around the metal end. I ususally get little permenant kinks around my desired lenghts.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 10, 2009)

the bailey nail is what i have...what else is there?


----------



## 371groundie (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=15451&catID=

this is the quick release nail. it doesnt stick into frozen wood verywell but a little tap with a felling wedge sets it firm enough to pull on. in thawed wood it pushes in easy. then when you tug on it it straigtens out to 180 degrees so it winds in without catching on things. my tape came with the baileys nail but it either wasnt stuck in hard enough, or it was stuck to hard, i couldnt seem to find the middle ground.


----------



## joesawer (Feb 12, 2009)

Bushler said:


> Use a 75' Spencer tape box with a 50' tape and wind the spring tight. Run in the Modified class for tape races.





That is what I call a Flasher tape. Do you know of anyone who still sells 75' tapes?



I don't think car wax will help much with the pitch. It does not stop it from sticking to my car.
CLP (militaty cleaning, lubricating, and protective fluid with teflon) sure speeds things up.


----------



## B-Edwards (Feb 12, 2009)

I used the spencer 75 and love (them) , the idiot I had working for me ruined 2 of them by being an idiot! But they are very good tools.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 12, 2009)

B-Edwards said:


> I used the spencer 75 and love (them) , the idiot I had working for me ruined 2 of them by being an idiot! But they are very good tools.



Hahaha. That's what idiot's do best..........................Be idiot's.

I've had a few of those work for me in the past too.

Andy


----------



## Spotted Owl (Feb 12, 2009)

joesawer said:


> That is what I call a Flasher tape. Do you know of anyone who still sells 75' tapes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Madsens has them. I think there like 40 bucks.


Owl


----------



## wowzers (Jun 6, 2010)

I got one of the newer 50 footers and stretched it a little to hard laying out stream boundaries. Needless to say the tape broke where it attaches to the reel. Thought it would be an easy fix of drilling a new hole in the tape and re tensioning it. Wrong. I'm about to take the whole thing apart, but is there something I probably broke when I pulled the tape too hard?


----------



## bullbuck (Jun 8, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I like my nail to be free, start the tape just below it where it bends around the metal end. I ususally get little permenant kinks around my desired lenghts.



i agree,i put a good amount of tape around the plastic stop thingy just in case my tape gets away from me,but i am a firm believer that you need that "hinge effect"to snap a tape out of the bark.when i used to tape my tapes a foot or so up 9 times out of ten where the tape ended it usually broke there.


----------



## bullbuck (Jun 8, 2010)

by the way,a guy i used to work with used to have a tape splicer,basically a mini rivot gun.does anyone know where you can get one of those anymore?just curious


----------



## schmuck.k (Jun 8, 2010)

*yes*



bullbuck said:


> by the way,a guy i used to work with used to have a tape splicer,basically a mini rivot gun.does anyone know where you can get one of those anymore?just curious


baileys has them $90.00 bucks tho
http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=15535&catID=9819


----------



## bullbuck (Jun 9, 2010)

schmuck.k said:


> baileys has them $90.00 bucks tho
> http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=15535&catID=9819



nice,a guy i knew had one,it was sure nice for a guy like me,that at the time might not be smart enough to pull my tape before a buck on a sidehilled log that might roll?,or even worse get carried away limbing and feel that sudden jerk....ziiiiiinnnnnggggg ch ch ch,sound at exactly fifty feetglad i grew out of that ...somewhat


----------



## redprospector (Jun 9, 2010)

bullbuck said:


> by the way,a guy i used to work with used to have a tape splicer,basically a mini rivot gun.does anyone know where you can get one of those anymore?just curious



I got one from Bailey's for $50 if I remember right, but that was 22 or 23 years ago. 
If you need to use it come by and I'll let you borrow it. 

Andy


----------



## bullbuck (Jun 9, 2010)

redprospector said:


> I got one from Bailey's for $50 if I remember right, but that was 22 or 23 years ago.
> If you need to use it come by and I'll let you borrow it.
> 
> Andy



appreciate the offer andy,but im sure as you know,i have had to resort to carpentry...but i still keep a brand new spencer 50'in my bucket,comes in handy on the bigger jobs...been itchin to put nice humboldt in a decent chunk of wood thoughdo they have classes to deal with that type of withdrawal???lol


----------



## redprospector (Jun 9, 2010)

bullbuck said:


> appreciate the offer andy,but im sure as you know,i have had to resort to carpentry...but i still keep a brand new spencer 50'in my bucket,comes in handy on the bigger jobs...been itchin to put nice humboldt in a decent chunk of wood though*do they have classes to deal with that type of withdrawal???*lol



I don't think so, but if you find one let me know. I'll enroll with you.
I'm still waiting for the state forestry to get me the specs on that "priority" stimulus money job I told you about. By the time they do I may be too broke to afford fuel to get to the job. 
I hate dealing with the government.

Andy


----------



## hammerlogging (Jun 9, 2010)

wowzers said:


> I got one of the newer 50 footers and stretched it a little to hard laying out stream boundaries. Needless to say the tape broke where it attaches to the reel. Thought it would be an easy fix of drilling a new hole in the tape and re tensioning it. Wrong. I'm about to take the whole thing apart, but is there something I probably broke when I pulled the tape too hard?



You might have tore a tooth off a gear and the broken piece is floating around in there clogging up the action.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 9, 2010)

I always liked that rattlesnake sound when you snag and break off the tape end while cutting in brush.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> I always liked that rattlesnake sound when you snag and break off the tape end while cutting in brush.



like when you accidentally snag your pull cord while your saw is running?


----------



## hammerlogging (Jun 9, 2010)

speaking of which- saw this on the road out today:







saw one last week, but also on the road. Saw a baby copperhead in the woods yesterday, they're the ones that are the real buggers.


----------



## wowzers (Jun 10, 2010)

Got it fixed. Had to take the thing apart. The piece that fits in the return coil spring had come out of the slot in the spring. Good as new now.


----------



## joesawer (Jun 12, 2010)

Where is Caleb?


----------



## madhatte (Jun 15, 2010)

I have about ten of 'em in a drawer that all need one repair or another. We're eating them like popcorn this year for some reason. Hint: Madsen's sells the bits and pieces way cheaper than anybody else I've found. 

75' refill @ Forestry Suppliers: $60
75' refill @ Madsen's: $16

I will be placing an order soon for everything I need to put this pile back together. Don't forget to replace the gears when the rewind gets jerky. Also the backing plates get bent and can hold the reel in place and keep it from turning. New screws are cheap and will save plenty of aggravation later.


----------



## redprospector (Jun 15, 2010)

I haven't had to fix one in quite a while. The guy's I had working for me kept walking off with them, or loosing them. I just had to buy new one's.
It's funny though, when I started deducting the cost of the tapes out of their paychecks, they quit disapearing.
I thought I was pretty nice, I alway's had to supply my own equipment.

Andy


----------



## teatersroad (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm going to indulge here, for my fresh and intimate knowledge of the 'spring of doom'. I needed a tape, so I pawed through milk crates here at squatters camp and found what I took to be some rebuildable 50' tapes. As with a lot of projects around here, this may have had more to do with the resurrection than being cost effective.

With the spring out on the floor, splayed two direction or more; flipped first clockwise, then counter clockwise; trace back toward the innermost radius of the loop and find what would be the outside of the spring at that point. Follow that side all the way to the outermost loop, not minding the flipping and flopping at all. With the cup side of the blue housing facing you, press the outer side spring against the housing and onto the retainer pin so that it will wind into the cup in a clockwise direction, as you face it. Turn the cup like a little steering wheel, counter-clockwise, pressing and holding the spring in with thumbs and palms the whole way. The spring will follow easily. Place unit face down and walk away. I had a steel ruler I'd slip over the open face for handling otherwise. 

The failing of two of these tapes was that the tightest radius of the spring would not bind on the tabbed bushing that drives the reel. You can give the spring new shape there with needle nose pliers.

I picked up new posts, screws, and belt hooks at the hardware store. I need a refill, but I see that Madsen's has repair ends. One tape is good enough to warrant that. we'll see.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's one for the historians: when did Spencer go from steel gears to aluminum ones? Every time I have to rebuild an oldie and toss the worn-out steel gears, I chuckle to see that the teeth are worn rather than broken. Seems like that'd be a pretty dumb detail to change.

EDIT: aaaaand, while we're at it, I I'd like to also mention that the current generation of Spiegel-Relaskops are made with inferior plastic windows and come from the factory un-calibrated and un-damped. I am not thrilled with these developments. Oh, and you neef a T10 driver to open 'em up, too. Say goodbye to field fixes!


----------



## clinchscavalry (Oct 16, 2010)

Here are a couple of tips for the Spencer tapes. To reinforce the first six or eight inches, instead of electrical tape, try Scotch brand stripping tape, the kind with fiberglass reinforcement in it. It's much tougher than electrical tape and you can see through it.

As for the nail in the end, take some old time TV antenna cable, the flat kind with a covered wire running up each side. Cut about 2 -2 1/2 inches of it, loop it around the part of the tape the nail normally afixes to and stick a sharpened, aluminum roofing nail through it. Cheap and effective


----------



## madhatte (Apr 25, 2011)

Interesting update:

Called up the manufacturer today to gripe about the pot-metal gears in there. You know how the spring side suggests that the tape is manufactured in Seattle? Well, the guy I talked to was in PA, and referred to "a company" they have make those gears. I have no idea where they're actually built now. 

He referred to the switch from steel gears to "powdered metal" gears about 15 years ago as "strategic". Apparently there was a known bad run on those gears about 5 years ago, but they have all been replaced since. I told him about the failures I've been seeing, and he asked me to collect the damaged parts and send them in. 

Hopefully, they are a proactive enough outfit that a bit of consumer pressure will bring back QC standards to where they used to be.


----------



## slowp (Apr 25, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I always liked that rattlesnake sound when you snag and break off the tape end while cutting in brush.



Oh my. That is a story. We were marking timber in a rattlesnake infested area on a hot day. We seldom saw any snakes--I think we were too noisy. One day, we heard a scream and our boss, who was terrified of snakes was running full tilt towards us yelling about being bit by King Zipper. He was panicky. Then, we got him stopped and he was looking for the fang marks, and figured out it had been his tape. We laughed so hard we could hardly keep working.


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 25, 2011)

View attachment 181551
View attachment 181552
View attachment 181554
View attachment 181556

Here's a few pics I took of tapes that I use.
Notice the long black tape end. On Madsens catalog you can buy these 18" tape ends all ready for a nail. I don't use the ring on the tape end as it's too long and the nail gets wrapped around upside down when it comes in. I use a hog ring in the tape end with a hammered nail. You can see how I hammer the hammer end flat and then twist it to fit over the hog ring. I then place the nail in the vise and pry the nail 90 degrees to make sure the nail is easier to pull out. I file the inside of the nail to actually cut it's way out of the log as you pull the tape to reel it in.
On the pic of the tape you'll notice the nylon roller on the spacer. I take the roller off and cut off about 1/8 inch off and put it back on. That's most often the critical wear part of the tape as the roller doesn't "roll" when the tape slides over it.
For a tape lubricant I use a very fine fishing reel grease. It's very light so it doesn't clog up and gum up. I take the tape completely apart including the spring and lightly lube it up. All moving parts are lubed. I take the gears and clean them with carb cleaner before being lubed.
Typically if you're making 40' logs a 65' tape with a 40' filler works very well. Again, like mentioned before in this thread, it will come back and bite like a snake.
When I pull the tape from a log I lift my hand in the air when pulling it out and get as much of the tape above the tree. Then I throw the tape on the ground. When it comes in it coils on the tree in front of me thereby keeping me from getting "nailed". Works for me.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 25, 2011)

Pretty sure that's the same Old Timer pocketknife I carry!


----------



## paccity (Apr 25, 2011)

modded spencers. cool, i like the oldtimer also. use mine for diggin splinters.


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 26, 2011)

paccity said:


> modded spencers. cool, i like the oldtimer also. use mine for diggin splinters.


 
Yep nice tape set up. I see a chain filed to the nubbins in the background too- nice to see that.


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not too hep on throwing away a chain just because it shows a little wear. lol
When they get down that low I put them in my scratcher pile for cutting fire wood or cutting down trees around houses/farms. Seems like there's always been some kid that loves grandpas hammer and nails and strives to be a carpenter someday. Seems like I've hit everything from arrowheads to files to bullets in trees.
Back to the tapes, seems like the most sought after log length for the mills is 40'. I generally take the tape and cut it off at 45', wind it up to the 44' mark until you can't wind it up anymore and it's all you need to get that thing back like a snake. Also, that black tape end never breaks and the way the nail is set on the hog ring you never have to fight to get the nail under your glove. It always comes back and hangs there just right for you to get hold of it and plug in to the log. It's all of these little things that make for a more productive and less frustrating day. There's nothing that ticks off the good humor man more than waiting for a tape to come in.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 26, 2011)

slowp said:


> Oh my. That is a story. We were marking timber in a rattlesnake infested area on a hot day. We seldom saw any snakes--I think we were too noisy. One day, we heard a scream and our boss, who was terrified of snakes was running full tilt towards us yelling about being bit by King Zipper. He was panicky. Then, we got him stopped and he was looking for the fang marks, and figured out it had been his tape. We laughed so hard we could hardly keep working.


 
That reminds me of what happened to my wife about 15 years ago. I was piling brush and knocked my pager off my belt so I asked her to carry it. She stuck it in here pocket and decided to help me. A couple minutes later she started screaming and pulling her pants down and called for me to help her because there was a bee in there somewhere. I couldn't find it and I didn't see any bees flying so we went back to work. All of a sudden she screamed that the bee was in her pocket. I had forgotten that the pager was on vibrate. I laughed too loud and too long. She sat in the truck with the doors locked the rest of the day.


----------



## ChrisF (Apr 26, 2011)

2dogs said:


> I laughed too loud and too long. She sat in the truck with the doors locked the rest of the day.



Haha, that's classic!


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 26, 2011)

2dogs said:


> That reminds me of what happened to my wife about 15 years ago. I was piling brush and knocked my pager off my belt so I asked her to carry it. She stuck it in here pocket and decided to help me. A couple minutes later she started screaming and pulling her pants down and called for me to help her because there was a bee in there somewhere. I couldn't find it and I didn't see any bees flying so we went back to work. All of a sudden she screamed that the bee was in her pocket. I had forgotten that the pager was on vibrate. I laughed too loud and too long. She sat in the truck with the doors locked the rest of the day.


Now that just plain makes me laugh!


----------

